# My Betta Fry Growth is Stunted



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a betta fry that have been doing okay, very few have died so far, but they are growing sooo slowly. They hatched on March 30th, so come the end of this month, they will be 3 months old. Some fry are full grown at that stage, my fry are probably only 1/2 of an inch long. I have been changing the water 75-80% every other day, with the exception of last week because I got my wisdom teeth out and couldn't change the water for a week. The tank is still half full and has been since they hatched, do I need to fill it up all of the way?

They have not grown at all since then. What am I doing wrong??

According to the growth chart they should be more developed, like an inch long and they're only about .45 and inch long.

They are about the size of a 3-4 week old, instead of a 2 month old.

I have been feeding them microworms twice a day...

what am I doing wrong?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes you need to fill it up all the way by 12 weeks I believe.

Also you need to feed them about every 3-4 hours, small meals but enough to give them a little belly but don't stuff them. So about 5 meals a day is great with a water change each day is ever better.

That's all I can suggest.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes water changes is important to keep growth strong, re growth hormone. I suggest using bbs new hatch from week 1- week 7 as your staple food and adding frozens to the diet in about week 5 depending on fry size. As stated by lilnaugrim feeding frequency is important as well. Healthy fry can digest food at an incredible rate. Over crowding too many fry can slow growth tremendously.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

let me say one thing...some betta just grow slower


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the same thing happening to mine, mine were hatched March 17th, and only a few are about an inch long, but much are much smaller.. Mine is due to not doing 50% water changes daily, like I should have been..  So, the past couple days, i've been doing 3-4 50% water changes daily... I've noticed much improvement, they're all starting to get color, and a few (the first ones I moved to fresh water last week) are double in size.. 

How many do you have in your tank? Roughly how many fry? You could just be over crowding, those are not bad water changes. But you could feed your fry more meals, I feed mine 3-4 (every time i do a water change) times a day, sometimes microworms, or Atisons starter. I feel that very small meals more times a day are better than larger meals given twice a day. I heard from another person on here that feeding more (since they are ready to eat every 4-5 hours for healthy fry) would make them grow faster in theory. 

Good luck getting your fry to grow! I feel so bad that I stunted mine from bad water changes


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you for all of your advice, especially bettafishlover101, but things haven't improved much since I last posted.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on what you fed them, temp of water.. I only feed mine 3x a day and my current spawn just turned 6 weeks and if I went by that picture, they are on average at the 8-9 week mark.

But don't go by pictures.. all spawns grow differently.

Those micro worms lack majorly in nutrition.. definitely need to get them on BBS immediately to see an improvement. This may help..


----------

